# What Is A Quickie Flush?



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Bear with me here, I'm new to this other than the pop up I had. So what is a quickie flush? It seems to be a nice mod...I guess.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since you are coming from a Pop-up, you'll think QF is pretty neat. QF is a system that aids in keeping your black tank clean. During dumping, you attach a water hose to the QF inlet and it sends a rush of water to an internal sprayer inside the black tank. A few minutes of that and you could switch your black tank for the fresh tank.







OK, it's maybe not THAT clean.

Randy


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Sweeeeet! Thanks.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Dave,

Quickie Flush

J-

PS. Can I order the new rear diff cover that comes on the 05 Titans for my 04?


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Dave,
> 
> Quickie Flush
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.

I got with my parts mananger and he checked the bolt patterns on the 05 vs 04 and everything is exactly the same except for the cover itself, obviously. So the answer to your question would be yes. It will run around 100 bucks for the new cover.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

OUTBACKDAVE said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Great, off to see my dealer.

J-


----------



## Dabmansr (Mar 18, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Since you are coming from a Pop-up, you'll think QF is pretty neat. QF is a system that aids in keeping your black tank clean. During dumping, you attach a water hose to the QF inlet and it sends a rush of water to an internal sprayer inside the black tank. A few minutes of that and you could switch your black tank for the fresh tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> A few minutes of that and you could switch your black tank for the fresh tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remind me never to drink any water you offer me..!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here's what it looks like installed:


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > A few minutes of that and you could switch your black tank for the fresh tank.Â
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> ...


No kidding,
If I'm thirsty--it will have to wait...ha


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

New mod? Black water tank to city water connnection.... LOL... can you see the post dinner comments as you walk back to your camper... "WOW... great food but the water tasted like #$%^!"


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

A "Quickie Flush" is what I experienced when I visited Mexico and drank the local water. Wow, was that quick and flush? I flushed for days.

I really hope this helps.

Reverie


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I was down in Shreveport , LA. on business all last week...stopped at two local RV stores, and both had no idea what a quickie flush was!!!

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mike,

Now that is sad! Maybe they were RV sales newbies. Hard to believe since QF is not brand specific.

Randy


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I know,weird , isn't it??!! I had some time to kill and really wanted to bring a "suitcase stuffer" home!!!!

I will have a QF soon!

Mike


----------

